# Javea Schools



## sydneyMum (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi there

I'd like to find out some more information on the international schools in Javea.

I have 2 primary school aged children 5 and 7 and as we will only be in Spain for 12-18mths, I would rather they went to an English speaking school where they will get the opportunity to learn Spanish, rather than throw them in the deep end at a state school/

Has anyone had any direct experience with Lady Elizabeth or XIC ? And if so would you recommend one over the other ?

I read somewhere that Lady Elizabeth is a 45min commute from Javea. As I also have a 1 year old, I definitely don't want to spend 1.5 hrs in a car each day for the school run.

Do people who attend Lady Elizabeth generally live closer to the school and if so, where ?

Thanks in advance for all your help

Cheers


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sydneyMum said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'd like to find out some more information on the international schools in Javea.
> 
> ...


the best thing you can do is arrange to visit them both, and ask that your children be allowed to sit in on a few lessons

although I understand that they have more or less the same level of success at GCSE & A level, that's years away for your children, so pretty much irrelevant, especially if you're not staying long term

I say visit them because they are VERY different in both premises & ethos, parents & children who love one, really don't like the other one little bit

I know teachers & students at both btw

only XIC is actually IN Jávea, but LES is only a few minutes away - students at both come from all over the area


----------



## sydneyMum (Apr 23, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> the best thing you can do is arrange to visit them both, and ask that your children be allowed to sit in on a few lessons
> 
> although I understand that they have more or less the same level of success at GCSE & A level, that's years away for your children, so pretty much irrelevant, especially if you're not staying long term
> 
> ...


Thanks xabiachica for your response.

We are coming from Australia and I don't think we will have the opportunity to see the schools before we enrol the girls unfortunately.

Would you be able to give me some insight into the general likes/dislikes that people have on each school ? I completely understand that these would be generalisations.

Also, if we were living in Javea, how long would it take me to drive and to the school drop off ? My husband read somewhere that it was 45minutes!

Thanks again


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sydneyMum said:


> Thanks xabiachica for your response.
> 
> We are coming from Australia and I don't think we will have the opportunity to see the schools before we enrol the girls unfortunately.
> 
> ...


LES runs a school bus from Jávea, so you could use that - it would depend where in Jávea you lived as to how long the drive would be

the primary XIC is on the Cabo La Nao - it would be possible to walk there if you rented a house nearby, or the drive could be half an hour (or more) if you lived the other end of Jávea!


you wouldn't be able to enrol the girls at either school without a face to face interview afaik, so you'll be able to judge for yourself, anyway


----------



## Campbell Clan (Sep 8, 2013)

sydneyMum said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'd like to find out some more information on the international schools in Javea.
> 
> ...


Hi we are moving to Javea in November and have recently been to visit the rainbow school near the port area of Javea so roughly a 5 min drive / 20 min walk from where we will be living in the arenal area of javea. We have two girls aged 5 & 18 months and we have signed them up for this school as it is definitely geared towards younger children, class sizes are small 10-15 pupils max and half the day is in english the other half in spanish so will be excellent for integrating the kids prior to evaluating the state school system. On another note the fees were extremely competitive and the owners are a young dutch couple with excellent ideas on active/ fun learning if i where you i would check out there website . . . Rainbow School is the international primary school . . .

all the best with your move


----------

